# Residence vise (Entry visa)



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Got a bit of an issue. 

We've just taken delivery of a newborn baby in the UK. Mrs and baby are still in the UK. She has a residence visa - the baby doesn't.

I went to the tying centre and then the residence visa office in bur dubai to get her entry visa document sorted out. Got it in my hands today. 

Only problem is, I've just realized that they're arriving into the UAE on the July 24th and the visa document expires in 60 days (22nd July!) 

WHAT TO DO??!!!

Will I have to pay all over again to get this rectified??? PLEASE TELL ME NO!!! We'll be inside the 60 day (to July 24th) in 2 days time. I intend to go the the Bur Dubai place and explain the situation to them. 

Anyone know what to do or what will happen??

P.S. They cannot leave London prior to July 24th.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Go explain it to the bloke in the office, if you take your new born along it'll go even easier... Chances are they'll wave the fee.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

The newborn is in the UK and this was a Entry Visa for her to come to the UAE on 24th July. So I don't think I can take her (physically) to any office. Unless you're advising my wife to bring her to the UAE with the EXPIRED (which it will be by 2 days) on 24th July.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Why does your UK born child need an entry visa? Doesn't she have a UK passport? If so, no problem.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

She needs it to enter as a resident. Once in the UAE THEN and only THEN can she get the residence visa put into her passport.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Since when? She can come on a thirty day visit visa and then get it transferred to a residency with you sponsoring her. As a UK passport holder she certainly does not need a visa, and she cannot become a resident unless she is in the UAE.

Dunno who you've been talking to but they are categorically wrong.

IF she has a UK passport.

And the only way she will "Enter as a resident" is if she's already been to UAE and got her residency stamp.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, unless things have changed....... but when I came here, I got my visa sorted out, but had to leave the country and had to re-enter and have biometrics done. I was already in the country before hand though. 

I know my daughter can come to the UAE for 30 days as a tourist, but then to convert it to a residence visa wouldn't she have to exit the country and then re-enter?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

No she wouldn't, nor would your wife, you can sponsor them both.

You defo don't need to leave and come back, chill mate!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

BritishGuy said:


> Ok, unless things have changed....... but when I came here, I got my visa sorted out, but had to leave the country and had to re-enter and have biometrics done. I was already in the country before hand though.
> 
> I know my daughter can come to the UAE for 30 days as a tourist, but then to convert it to a residence visa wouldn't she have to exit the country and then re-enter?


No Toon's right. As long as she has her UK passport then she just arrives with your wife on the standard issues visa and then apply for her residency visa once she's there. She can't get a residency visa before she's physically present there with you.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

So, what have I paid and done all this paperwork for?? WHAT THE F***! 

I'm doing exactly what my company told me to do 2 years ago when I applied for my daughter and wife to come over. Balls.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sure the rules are different for different nationalities.

Put it down to experience and just be over the moon and happy when your wife and daughter arrive.

And take a look at this website for clothes etc. Some great stuff on there.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Toon said:


> I'm sure the rules are different for different nationalities.
> 
> Put it down to experience and just be over the moon and happy when your wife and daughter arrive.
> 
> And take a look at this website for clothes etc. Some great stuff on there.


Yeah - guess so. Thanks for the link. Am sure we'll be using it!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

BritishGuy said:


> Yeah - guess so. Thanks for the link. Am sure we'll be using it!


No worries, happy to help.

If you fancy a beer in Jockeys Sat evening there's a few of us going there....


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Toon said:


> No worries, happy to help.
> 
> If you fancy a beer in Jockeys Sat evening there's a few of us going there....



Fancy that. Was off all week with not a great deal happening and now I'm working tomorrow until monday opportunities come up. Would have done - when's next time?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

BritishGuy said:


> Fancy that. Was off all week with not a great deal happening and now I'm working tomorrow until monday opportunities come up. Would have done - when's next time?


Next Saturday, maybe Thursday...


----------

